# DVD-Laufwerk dreht staendig hoch und runter (Update: Mit Loesung)



## Stryfe (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Hab seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein neues DVD-Laufwerk (HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H12L) staendig hoch- und runterfaehrt (ca. alle 5 Sekunden), wenn ich z.B. ein Spiel installiere. Der ganze Vorgang dauert dadurch natuerlich ewig.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen koennte?

Danke und Gruss,

nate

EDIT: Hab's schon gefunden. XP hat den IDE-Kanal auf PIO festgesetzt. Liess sich nur beheben durch Deinstallation des Kanals im Geraetemanager und Neuinstallation (-> Neue Hardware suchen). Jetzt geht's wieder.


----------

